# Lapit na matapos, di ba?



## Seb_K

Guys, 

What does - "lapit na matapos, di ba?" mean?


----------



## Scherle

Seb_K said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does - "lapit na matapos, di ba?" mean?


 

It is about to finish, right?

I hope it helps


----------



## blue_jewel

Can also be: *It's almost done, right? *


----------



## Seb_K

Oh ... Heehee. Salamat!


----------

